# 54060



## sstep (Feb 14, 2017)

We have a patient with an epidermal penile cyst.  For the excision, would you code with 54060 or use the codes 11420-11426?
Thank you


----------



## CatchTheWind (Feb 14, 2017)

54060


----------



## lindamchenry (Feb 14, 2017)

*Excision of Penile Lesion*

Here is some information on coding these types of lesions:


Whether you should report 11424 (Excision, benign lesion including margins, except skin tag [unless listed elsewhere], scalp, neck, hands, feet, genitalia; excised diameter 3.1 to 4.0 cm) or 54060 (Destruction of lesion, penis [eg, condyloma, papilloma, molluscum contagiosum, herpetic vesicle], simple; surgical excision) depends on the type of lesion the patient has.
You should use codes 54050-54065 (Destruction of lesion …) for removal of penile lesions such as condyloma, papilloma, molluscum contagiosum, or herpetic vesicles (as stated in the definition of these codes). However, for other skin lesions such as sebaceous or epidermal cysts, benign or other skin lesions, you should choose a code from the 11420 (Excision, benign lesion …) series of CPT® codes.
Bottom line: Check the documentation. Your physician should be able to tell you the type of lesions he removed.
- See more at: https://www.supercoder.com/my-ask-an-expert/topic/biopsy-5#sthash.W5lI1DLj.dpuf


----------

